# Quiting?



## njess21 (29 Sep 2006)

I have a friend who went to basic training a few weeks ago, and he called me last night saying that he quit. He wanted to leave right away but they said he has to stay for 2 more weeks, he just doesnt have to do all the hard work regular people do. I dont know if the CF follows the same guide lines as civilian jobs but it seems like 2 weeks notice because they're still paying him for the next 2 weeks that he's there...even though he quit. But maybe it's just because of the paper work they have to do? Or they're waiting to see if he'll change his mind?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2006)

Is this an annoucement of your friend's quiting or a question?

Perhaps your answer may lie in one of the following subjects that you seem to have missed out on:
(Once again.)

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## njess21 (29 Sep 2006)

a question, just wondering why they would amke him stay 2 more weeks


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2006)

njess21 said:
			
		

> a question, just wondering why they would amke him stay 2 more weeks



USE the SEARCH Function and you will find pages on the subject.  Things like this:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47272.0.html

If you want to be an Officer (in any Trade) you will have to show initiative.

(OH!  We also have a Spell Check.)


----------



## Meridian (29 Sep 2006)

Well, for one thing, he does not work for a civilian employer.
To add on top of that, at least in the province of Ontario, unless you sign a contract otherwise, no notice period is required by law. So the argument would be mute.

Furthermore, your friend signed a contract.  To get out of it requires administrative burden on the forces, and lets just say their priority isn't getting people OUT.

Your friend could be in for quite the wait, depending on how much his staff dislikes him.  Also, two weeks isn't giving the forces much consideration.... I was in over a year before I left, and, while I had good reasons, I still regret leaving. Or at least not being in.   How people can make that choice within 2 weeks is astonishing.


----------



## njess21 (29 Sep 2006)

thanks


----------



## njess21 (29 Sep 2006)

I think he just got the crap scared out of him. I guess the military isn't for everyone.


----------



## SoF (29 Sep 2006)

He'll be sent to pat platoon and awaiting the paper work to go through before he can leave.


----------



## Fondle-Otter (2 Oct 2006)

As a volunatry release myself I can tell you that he'll be there  for a minimum of 2 weeks. I was on pat platoon for almost 3 weeks before I was sent home, and I was one of the quick ones. It's just paperwork going through basically as it was said before. They give you the option to v.r. and once you are approved they have no reason to keep you there really, it costs them money to keep you there on your ass.


----------



## Mamma Bear (2 Oct 2006)

Well lets put it in a different perspective....it usually takes a long time to join the forces with the paperwork and whatnot. Its not a quick deal VRing...Waiting for paperwork to be sent over from his Platoon Staff to Pat Platoon Staff. A Message to be sent out cause he is VRing, a Release Medical and if he had kit that all has to be returned he has to clear out the base and stuff. Trust me i have seen many stay for a long time on Pat Platoon while waiting release. He is not just one person on Pat Platoon in St Jean trust me we are pushing 200 these days. And the Pat Platoon staff is awesome just they deal with alot of us on Pat Platoon...we are more than a few staff can handle and each day there is more arriving on Pat Platoon. I should know have been there for awhile just returned from Attach Posting waiting for my medical release....Chow for now tell him keep his chin up


----------

